# Pics Of 292Bh



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

While surfing around, I came across one of the new 292BH models at Holman's. Kind of a play on the 312BH & 301BQ, but with two bunks in the rear oriented from side to side. The bathroom is a bit different and has the neo-angle shower. Take a look at the birth date for the trailer - July 26th - how does Holman get them so quickly? Starting at photo #30, the pics are screwed up and show some kind of 5th wheel.

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/163990/New-2012-Keystone-RV-Outback-292BH.aspx


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> While surfing around, I came across one of the new 292BH models at Holman's. Kind of a play on the 312BH & 301BQ, but with two bunks in the rear oriented from side to side. The bathroom is a bit different and has the neo-angle shower. Take a look at the birth date for the trailer - July 26th - how does Holman get them so quickly? Starting at photo #30, the pics are screwed up and show some kind of 5th wheel.
> 
> http://www.holmanrv....back-292BH.aspx


Well, they are only 250 miles away from Elkhart, IN. So when they ship them in the am, they are there the same day.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats not even close to a 301BQ.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

PA Outbackers said:


> Thats not even close to a 301BQ.


It has the same superslide and kitchen (with a larger pantry) as the 301/312, but obviously the front and rear are different. I wish Keystone had found a way to get that angled shower in the 301. I guess I didn't realize that Holman is so close to the Keystone factory. I thought I read somewhere that it takes a few days after coming off the assembly line for the trailers to be ready for shipping. Our 301 is dated June 15th, but didn't make it to Los Angeles until June 29th.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

The 292BH looks like it replaces the 300BH and the 270BH which are discontinued.

300BH
270BH
292BH

The 292BH looks like a good floorplan with a nice bathroom. I think it should have a bike door though on the curb side at the bunks like the 250RS and 210RS.


----------

